# Midwest slot show



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*Midwest slot show sunday march 16th 2014*

OK GUYS NEXT MIDWEST SLOT SHOW IS SUNDAY MARCH 16TH 2014 CAN ONLY POST SHOW UPDATE EVERY 3 WEEKS. 125 DAYS AWAY SO HONDA27 1 NUT 0.:wave:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

This thread is useless without the full date in the title.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

ajd350 said:


> This thread is useless without the full date in the title.


xxxxxxx


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

this site is useless.
color me gone!


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

honda27 said:


> OK GUYS NEXT MIDWEST SLOT SHOW IS SUNDAY MARCH 16TH 2014 CAN ONLY POST SHOW UPDATE EVERY 3 WEEKS. 125 DAYS AWAY SO HONDA27 1 NUT 0.:wave:


What happens if I update every week. :dude:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

You will be banned from ZBT Speedway......oh wait......nevermind

And due to the uselessness of this undated post, nothing counts. Let it sink and go away. No score.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

This really getting out of hand, or should we say monotonous and terribly boring. I DO HAVE A CALENDAR ON THE WALL!!! pig


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

partspig said:


> This really getting out of hand, or should we say monotonous and terribly boring. I DO HAVE A CALENDAR ON THE WALL!!! pig


yea we all have calenders pig, but they are just having a little bit of fun. too some of us it is boring but remember we dont have to look and read it either, right? just sayin. honda just likes having some fun on the board, heck he lives on here 

Wheelz63
Richard


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*show*

closing thread


----------

